# Arthroscopy Chondroplasties of Knee



## cwilson3333 (Sep 23, 2011)

I need help coding this surgical report:
Chondroplasty Patella, Femoral Trochlea, Lateral Tibial Plateau, with Excision of Loose Bodies of Knee.  This is a Blue Cross of Virginia claim.

The patella had gross chondromalacia, down to bone in some areas, but no microfracture was done.  I think this is the primary procedure.

Can I code:   CPT 29877 [patella] 
                          G0289 x 2 [femoral trochlea, lateral tibia plateau]
                          29874 [loose bodies]

Would appreciate some comments on this coding.[/B][/B]


----------



## Bella Cullen (Sep 23, 2011)

cwilson3333 said:


> I need help coding this surgical report:
> Chondroplasty Patella, Femoral Trochlea, Lateral Tibial Plateau, with Excision of Loose Bodies of Knee.  This is a Blue Cross of Virginia claim.
> 
> The patella had gross chondromalacia, down to bone in some areas, but no microfracture was done.  I think this is the primary procedure.
> ...



(29874)Arthroscopic removal of loose or foreign bodies through the arthroscopic sheath is included in the base procedure. 
Removal of loose or foreign bodies that are *greater than 5mm *or *through* a *separate incision *are separately reportable. The op note has to include that information to bill for it.
(29877)A chondroplasty is only reported once, regardless of how many areas are debrided or shaved. 
So, if the 29874 is applicable according to the above then I would code this as 
*29874 *loose bodies
*G0289* patella (Femoral trochlea...included in Patella compartment)
*G0289/59 *lateral 
there are only 3 compartments in the knee: Medial, Lateral, Patello-Femoral. 

If 29874 is not documented in the op note to be billed then you can only code this as:
*29877* (One time)!!! 

Hope that helps you.


----------



## cwilson3333 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Chondroplasties of knee*

Perfect!  Thank you
CW


----------

